# 9x20 Lathe Belt



## Davy Boys Toys (Mar 15, 2022)

My HF 9x20 lathe likes to break the small belt at the worst possible time.  With no direct replacement locally available, I came up with a different source.  A trip to the local auto parts store yielded this. The length was a bit hard to match exactly.  Simply cut the belt, following the grooves molded into the belt. I only get 2 pieces to use, but it's 2 for about 6 bucks. They seem to hold up a lot better than the ones I get from flea bay.  Hoping this is helpful for someone.


----------

